# Syncing non-amazon purchased books



## kalbear (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi...I am wondering if it is possible to sync non-amazon purchased books (personal documents, free ebooks from the internet, pdf files) to Kindle Android app and Kindle for pc app. I mostly loaded those books using calibre. If it is possible, can someone please kindly explain it? 

I hope this is not a question that has been ask numerous times before. I tried looking and read past questions but couldn't find the answer. 

Thank you so much


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you cannot. The only items that can be synced are those located on Amazon's servers; that is, only Amazon purchased ebooks.


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Unfortunately not but I wish Amazon did provide this as it would be something that I'd be willing to pay for - it's a great feature.

However it's not too much bother to just type in a location on each device / app so you can manually find your place.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't even have my Kindle yet, so forgive me if this is a newbie response. But I recall reading that, at least with PDF files (maybe other formats too?) you can e-mail them for Amazon to convert to their format. I would assume that once it's in Amazon's format you could synch.



> To have your PDF documents converted to Kindle format so you can take advantage of functionality such as variable font size, annotation, Text-to-Speech, etc., type "Convert" in the subject of the e-mail when you submit your personal document to "name"@free.kindle.com.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k3land_trans_pdocs?nodeId=200505520#email


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ice-9 said:


> I don't even have my Kindle yet, so forgive me if this is a newbie response. But I recall reading that, at least with PDF files (maybe other formats too?) you can e-mail them for Amazon to convert to their format. I would assume that once it's in Amazon's format you could synch.


Nope. Amazon does not keep converted documents on their servers.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

that's the one thing I prefer about iBooks on my iPad vs my Kindle. i put epub books (like from baen.com) on it and it syncs between my iPad and iPod Touch just like the kindle books do. 

So I read kindle books on all my devices and epub books on my iOS stuff


----------



## kalbear (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I was looking for a way to sync between my android device and kindle so that i don't have find my reading location everytime i switch device...too bad that there's no way for this.


----------

